# Shadow Wings 120mm PWM Drehzahlen



## ile (1. Januar 2012)

Wie sind die Drehzahlen obigen Lüfters unter PWM? Auf der Homepage steht sie komischerweise in Abhängigkeit von der Spannung, obwohl es doch ein PWM-Exemplar ist...


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo

Bittesehr:



100%|75%|50%|0-20%
1500|1350|850|350


----------



## ile (2. Januar 2012)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Bittesehr:
> 
> ...



Danke, wenn du noch kurz den Wert für 40% nachreichen könntest, wäre das sehr hilfreich (Die Asus-Lüftersteuerung geht bei Casefans nämlich dummerweise nur bis minimal 40%).


----------



## mcmarky (3. Januar 2012)

@ile

Wieso verwendest du nicht einfach das Proggi Speedfan zur Lüfterregelung? Ist einfach genial... hab den Slip Stream für CPU auf 31% und den SW 120 USC mit 35% im Idle rotieren.


----------



## ile (3. Januar 2012)

mcmarky schrieb:
			
		

> @ile
> 
> Wieso verwendest du nicht einfach das Proggi Speedfan zur Lüfterregelung? Ist einfach genial... hab den Slip Stream für CPU auf 31% und den SW 120 USC mit 35% im Idle rotieren.



Hatte Probleme damit, wollte nicht so recht. Aber ich hab eh vor, das nochmal auszuprobieren, das ist ne gute Idee. 

Edit: Hab es nochmal probiert, aber Speedfan ist einfach so ätzend träge: Bis die Lüfter wieder ruhig sind, dauert es ewig.  Und ich kann die Temp nur an einen bestimmten CPUkern koppeln, da ist die Asussoftware einfach besser.


----------



## mcmarky (4. Januar 2012)

Du kannst beim Konfigurieren unter Optionen den Delta-Wert zur Lüftereinstellung ändern. Habe hier 70% gewählt, dann wird recht zügig die Drehzahl angepasst.

Außerdem bietet die neue Speedfan Version "Fan Control", womit man direkt die Drehzahl an eine bestimmte Temperatur koppeln kann, wie bei den Grafikkarten mit Afterburner usw. Ich kann heute Abend ggf. mal ein paar Screenshots posten.


----------



## ile (4. Januar 2012)

mcmarky schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst beim Konfigurieren unter Optionen den Delta-Wert zur Lüftereinstellung ändern. Habe hier 70% gewählt, dann wird recht zügig die Drehzahl angepasst.
> 
> Außerdem bietet die neue Speedfan Version "Fan Control", womit man direkt die Drehzahl an eine bestimmte Temperatur koppeln kann, wie bei den Grafikkarten mit Afterburner usw. Ich kann heute Abend ggf. mal ein paar Screenshots posten.



Du meinst dieses Advanced Fan Control, oder? Das wäre natürlich eine Lösung für ersteres Problem. Nur wie krieg ich es hin, dass er automatisch die höchste Kerntemperatur meiner 4 Kerne als Kriterium nimmt?


----------

